# Introducing...



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

He is adorable!! I love the picture of him waiting for some kibble, sooooo cute! Congratulations on your new family member.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh Yaaaay!! I'm so happy for you! He's darling! Everyones getting new babies! ^^


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovely pigment! I like Sagan.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, congrats!! I totally didnt see that coming! He is a very cute boy indeed!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Woo-Hoo!!!! Congratulations!!! Well now, that may have been an unplanned pregnancy, but those puppies are delicious!! Seriously great looking kidlets! I am so happy for you and happy for Frostfire too. How wonderful!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_YES! Just what I want to get in the future! He is gorgeous! Congratulations! 

Chinaski is a bit of a mouthful. I would go with one of the other two. I like them both.

Can't wait to watch this one grow up.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMGosh, I am falling over with LOVE! He is sooooo handsome! Congratulations to you, Aidan! I am so glad for you. Am going to enjoy growing up pics as you post them! Lots of pics, please.  

Awww, Deb wants a nice white show female puppy. One of these days, down the road, she will get one.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG he is GORGEOUS!! Congrats!
*I want a white so bad!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is adorable. The thought crossed my mind of meeting these pups, but I knew I would leave with one lol! Someday I will get a white spoo Congrats to you.

5 dogs, thats a busy house!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to say I couldn't be more pleased with the way these guys turned out! 

I like the name Sawyer! and I am so glad he is being a good boy for you guys . 
This was my favorite puppy, and I have wanted to keep him since he was born, I am so glad he went to a good home and that Ill be able to follow his progress!!! 
((((hugs))))


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations! :dancing:

He is just the sweetest little guy. What does Vega and Dodger think? I'm excited to hear you are wanting to do competitions with grooming. I think you will be great!

I want more puppy pictures!!!


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally love the name Saywer, I think it is very cute. Beautiful baby. Each time I see a puppy, I think hmmm.. I want a white, a silver... I'm gonna have to blame my mom for this poodle syndrome.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats. Love those cream boys!

Sawyer is my favourite name, followed by Sagan.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hes adorable Aiden! ((and Frostfire!!  ))
my personal favourite is Sagan :]]
but I think any of those 3 names would be nice ^_^


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Some of those accidental pregnancies produce the best dogs in the world...you can never say it wasn't loved and wanted. All the big fuss about neutering and "why weren't you careful?" and everything ends up in a ball of fluff that everyone is in love with. I'm so glad you picked that one....It will be a nice competition dog. Thin or thick coat, judges are mostly looking at your skill, not so much the dog's coat....especially in the beginning. And as the dog matures, the coat matures as well. I hope I see you in the competition ring someday too. (one of my puppies that I just sold is also named Sawyer)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Vega and Dodger are getting along well with him so far. Dodger just wants to be a mom..she keeps her eye on him and generally tries to keep him in whatever place she wants him..sort of herds him around.

Vega just wants to play and doesn't understand that he can't play with the baby like he does with Dodger..so i've been limiting their time together. 

He's such a good puppy..i've been really working on house training..every two hours pretty much i've been taking him out on a leash..i'm so glad I work in a grooming shop because I'll be able to take him to work with me and keep him on a schedule. I have this week off from work and i'd like him to have one or two more rounds of shots before going into the shop so i'll probably start that in a few weeks.

So far every time i've taken him out on a leash he has done SOMETHING instead of just standing there looking at me like i'm just being silly. So, I think he is getting the idea. 

He uses the puppy pads indoors which is a lifesaver in case I don't get to him in time. He hasn't had any messes on the carpet yet.

I can't wait to see how he grows and matures..I do think he's going to be a beautiful boy. I'll be sure to post pics as I take them.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats, he is simply beautiful. I love the name Sawyer for a "little man".


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_SIGH ~ Just had to come back and drool a little more...LOLK
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

How sweet that Dodger is adopting the little guy. Sounds like Vega is going to be a great playmate as well. Good for you on being so diligent with the schedule. 

It will be a big help to have him at the shop with you. I would wait for his shots too. He's such a cute little guy.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

OH my goodness, so precious. I can not wait to get one and seeing these beautiful pups only makes me want one more. He has gorgeous black pigment. 

I think Sawyer is a great spoo name.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww Aiden congrats! I'm so jealous!!! hehehe. I wish the breeder that is here in the area was a little nicer I'd LOVE to have accesss to more poodles to pactice on. Haha, lamb clips get old after a while haha. Even if I just did FFT with puppies it would be something interesting and poodely lol.

Congrats again


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

We need more pics stat!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Aidan, he's a sweetheart! How fun to follow puppies we've known pre birth on the forum.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I PROMISE new pics today! And possibly a video! Just pray that it doesn't rain otherwise indoor pics will have to do and I like taking them outdoors.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

congratulation on you new puppy what a cute boy  

I like Sagan..


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

How wonderful for you... should have a lot of fun grooming time with him.
Gee... wonder if he's missed yet? LOL!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

So precious


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a cutie!!! It's gonna be so much fun watching all these babies growing up at the same time.


----------

